
Guy Who Tried to Frame Me in Heroin Plot Pleads Guilty to Cybercrime Charges - jeo1234
http://krebsonsecurity.com/2016/01/guy-who-tried-to-frame-me-in-heroin-plot-pleads-guilty-to-cybercrime-charges/
======
Someone1234
This is why simple position of something as a defacto crime is problematic.
Including but not limited to: illegal drugs, terrorism materials, CP, and
stolen goods.

I legitimately wonder how common it is to frame someone on a possession
charge? In particular if they're socially disadvantaged. Seems almost too
easy, buy illegal drugs, plant illegal drugs, call in a "tip" on said illegal
drugs. Very hard charge to get out of at that point, since all they have to
prove is that you "possessed" them.

~~~
DKnoll
There needs to be 'evidence' that the person was knowingly possessing the
contraband, so this is a tactic mostly limited to use by corrupt police.

[https://www.thestar.com/news/crime/2015/09/11/judge-rules-
po...](https://www.thestar.com/news/crime/2015/09/11/judge-rules-police-
planted-heroin-to-frame-driver.html)

[http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/crime/ex-drug-officer-says-
he-...](http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/crime/ex-drug-officer-says-he-stole-
cash-planted-drugs-many-times/ar-AAb0iDC)

[http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/10/13/ex-nypd-cop-we-
plan...](http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/10/13/ex-nypd-cop-we-planted-
ev_n_1009754.html)

~~~
Natsu
I've seen the other side of that one, too. We called the cops on a guy who was
so intoxicated he was driving into the trees in the parking lot. Other drivers
sacrificed their cars to box him in so he couldn't kill anyone by getting onto
the road while the police got there.

When they arrived, he grabbed a bag of white powder out of his pocket and
threw it on the ground, as if to pretend it was a throw bag. There was no
possible confusion on that point (nobody was near him when it was thrown) and
about a dozen independent witnesses.

